# Clinton yesterday



## jiggineyes

They might as well quit stocking it so you guys can find something else to complain about. I guess if we didnt hve it we wouldnt have to listen to it every year! Dont take the resources for granted.


----------



## kingfisher2

Not complaining here jiggin.....I've had many great days on the Clinton!

Marc


----------



## ESOX

jiggineyes said:


> They might as well quit stocking it so you guys can find something else to complain about. I guess if we didnt hve it we wouldnt have to listen to it every year! Dont take the resources for granted.


My only complaint is with Oakland County, which frequently mistakes the Red Run for it's toilet.


----------



## TheDuke33

Nealbopper said:


> Who can afford to make a trip to Grand Rappids or Bretherin every week.


Well, apparently this broke college kid / full-time plasma donor can. :cwm27:


----------



## Nealbopper

This river has had it's issues. Red Run was dealt with and the construction of the overfill resevoir is complete. This shouldn't happen as often or at all hopefully. I can remember when i was a kid, i would swim in the river with all this white foam floating by. No foam any more byt the growth on my feet are starting to look very much like extra toes.


----------



## Due51

I went again this morning. The parking lot was pretty full by 6:30 or 7.
I fished across the road, trying to float an egg with no luck.

It was a nice morning to be out. The rain didn't start until about 9. I didn't land anything but I saw someone who did.


----------



## MrB

I was looking at a topo map, and see River Bend Park has some nice access, but dont see any parking. What do people do to get there?


----------



## jiggineyes

Theres plenty parking off of 22 mile rd, and ryan rd. Large parking lots.


----------



## Due51

Yesterday, it was a flowing river of chocolate milk. All that was missing was Augustus Gloop.

The water was so high, it knocked that big fallen tree off the top of the weir. Water was flowing over the concrete barricade.


----------



## jiggineyes

It should be on this weekend!!!


----------



## MrB

I'll be there for sure. Just stocked back up on pencil lead, so i'm ready for some snaggin'

Anyone in the area sell real spawn? Tried the bait shops around Lake Orion and Auburn Hills, but got nothin.....just the jar o' eggs in BPS.


----------



## pike_mazter

MrB said:


> just the jar o' eggs in BPS.



Thats all I have been able to find.


----------



## Due51

Here's a pic of the Clinton weir.
It's even higher today than it was yesterday. You could start a river raft rapids business right now.


----------



## wanderboy

Due51 said:


> Here's a pic of the Clinton weir.
> It's even higher today than it was yesterday. You could start a river raft rapids business right now.


with that water level, even smelt can make over the dam now.


----------



## trowlett

Went by Clinton on Tuesday, it was fast, dirty and high. A buddy of mine sent me a photo today and it's about the same. Hope for better days.


----------



## SPetersen

Hey guys, new to the forums. I have a chart with real time water levels for every river in Michigan. Not sure if this is a well known resource here or not, but it helps me out. Does everyone know what I'm talking about? 

I tried to post a chart but I have to have 15 posts before I can post an image


----------



## jiggineyes

copy and paste the link instead


----------



## Shoeman

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/current/?type=flow


----------



## SPetersen

Precisely, my friend. Well, close...I like the charts better.





> copy and paste the link instead


Yeah, that's actually the issue. It's the URL that you can't post until 15. Whelp, 13 to go! haha

Real quick, is it worth going out there today, or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## SPetersen

Oh, wait! Check my photos. I didn't see that icon up there.


----------

